# audi 90 chip tuning



## RABBIT HUNTER (Jun 14, 2003)

I need feedback for wetterauer chip tuning . do Sombody know something about it ? is it a reliable companie . I know the spec but I whant to know if they make good stuff 
(sorry for my very good english )








thank you


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: audi 90 chip tuning (RABBIT HUNTER)*

Wetterauer is an excellent company, I've never heard complaints. I have no experience with the Audi 90 chip, but remember that chips don't have as great a potential on naturally aspirated cars. 
Good luck, let us know how it goes!


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: audi 90 chip tuning (Haiku Master)*

Haiku master is right but post the specs and details of this chip


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: audi 90 chip tuning (tonydule)*

If it's for the B4 (V6) 90, don't bother. You'll only get 3-4 hp. If it's for the 20V, you might get 8-10 hp. If it's for the NG, don't bother, you won't get more than 2 hp...that said, Wett is a great company....


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: audi 90 chip tuning (duandcc)*

The B4 90 (V6) cannot be chipped. Unless of course it is a European ECU I believe


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: audi 90 chip tuning (MFZERO)*

Really? I figured it was the same V6 as the one in the ealy B5 Passats (before the 30V came out). I know they can chip the 12V Passat engine. Guess it's different, sorry...


----------



## Bboble (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: audi 90 chip tuning (duandcc)*

To my knowledge the B5 Passat never had the 12V, you are thinking of the 96&97 A4 of which can be chipped... Most often the chip just raises or eliviates the rev limiter, and removes the speed governor, and tweaks with timing to get power to come in low, and smoother, not really marketed for HP!


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: audi 90 chip tuning (Bboble)*

Went to the Wetterauer website ( http://www.wetterauer.de/ ). They claim 18 hp and 15 ft-lbs of torque (20 N-m) gained with the 80 2.8 V6 chip. Sounds highly unlikely, although they do provide a dyno sheet (which can be faked easily enough)










_Modified by Haiku Master at 8:48 PM 12-12-2003_


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: audi 90 chip tuning (Haiku Master)*

Humm, either Audi did a totally crappy job at tuning the engine to begine with or Wett is inflating the numbers somehow. It's nuts to think you can get almost 20hp from a chip on a NA engine...


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: audi 90 chip tuning (duandcc)*

I would suspect a forged dyno plot, inflated numbers. Just like TAP's "14hp" 20v chip that is known to have gains only from weight reduction....in your wallet.







After all, making a dyno plot can just be a matter of breaking out photoshop or MS paint. And typically, dyno plots are not nearly as smooth (even with max smoothing enabled) as what Wett is publishing.
I don't think its not a quality product. You might see some HP gains, but I doubt you will see the kind of power Wett claims. This is a tradition with chip makers...I think everyone "in the know" assumes that 20 hp means 5hp on a N/A motor.


----------



## RABBIT HUNTER (Jun 14, 2003)

6 cylinder, 12V, electronic fuel injection, catalytic converter 


stock 

Wetterauer tuned 



displacement 
2771 cc 

compression ratio 
10.3 : 1 

power 
174 hp 192 hp 

torque 
185 ft. lbs. @ 3000 rpm 199 ft. lbs. @ 3000 rpm 

transmission 
front / all wheel drive, 5-speed / automatic 

top speed 
n/a n/a 

fuel consumption @ 90 km/h 
7.6 L / 100km 7.3 L / 100 km 

fuel consumption @ 120 km/h 
8.4 L / 100 km 8.0 L / 100 km 

fuel consumption city 
11.9 L / 100 km 10.1 L / 100 km 

prices (in Canadian Dollars) 


tuned from 174 hp to 192 hp 
$ 450.00 


. 

all our electronic parts with lifetime warranty 
included 


this is from wetterauer in canada????????
thank's every one


----------

